# Buying a used car from another province



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Anyone ever bought a used car from another province? In my case, buying a used car in Quebec when I live in Ontario. Just wondering about extra taxes, or additional safety inspections, or any other gotchas which might apply before I can register it in my own name and drive it in Ontario.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

Haven't read it, but, check the Ministry of Transport.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

If the vehicle is licensed and inspected in the originating province, you will probably just have to transfer registration to your province. Sales tax will be charged at time of registration.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

An out of province vehicle in Ab. has to have an out of province inspection done before it can be registered here. When the insurance and registration on my bike ran out after I moved here from B.C. the inspection and paperwork was around $180 or so plus parts to make it legal in Ab. The paperwork was the greater part of the charge. When my son bought a bike off of us and registered it in B.C. I don't recall him mentioning an out of province charge. Not too sure if Ontario is different. Probably is since each province has it's own rules about cars etc..


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Definatly will need a Ontario Safety Inspection to get her on the road. Have done this a lot of times and even with a almost new car. Same applies for us Quebec residents when buying a car from out of province.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I recently bought a van from Quebec - you also need to make sure it's not a "rebuild" (usually two wrecked cars put together to make one good one). If it is, you will need a "structural safety inspection" in addition to the usual safety certification and emissions test.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

If you buy a used car from a Quebec dealer, the dealer needs to get the Ontario Safety and Drive Clean checks done.

And even if you are in Ontario, you are protected by the Quebec Consumer Protection for 30 days or so in case the car is a dud


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Remember that Montreal is the auto theft capital of N. America. So be careful if you buy in Quebec.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I got royally screwed (no lube or coutesy reach-around) when I moved to Montreal in '93 and imported my own car from ON. In order to get QC plates, the vehicle had to pass a "safety inspection" at a government-run facility that was right beside a repair shop. Even though the VW dealer who evenually performed the repair said that the offending tie rod arm was only 1/2 worn at best, I was forced to replace it. The "mechanic" who performed the "safety inspection" then suggested that it would be a good idea to take it to the garage next door and replace the other side "while the car was on the hoist". Maudit gang de crasseurs!


----------

